# Henry Wichert pickle



## captcadillac (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is a recent addition to our embossed mustard collection. Its embossed HW for Henry Wichert out of Chicago, Ill. There is embossing on the bottom front side Mustard and the on the rear is Wine. Surfaceone posted that wine is used in the making of mustard. We had no idea about this connection, so thanks Surfaceone.
 Its taller than most mustard barrels at about 7", smooth base, tooled top, aqua.
 It was cleaned with Barkeeper's Friend. Which worked really well.
 Capt Cadillac & SCPC


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 11, 2011)

What a beautifully designed piece of glass!


----------

